
Ask HN: Is there a reason why coronavirus isnt showing up in Google suggestions? - k4ch0w
https://i.imgur.com/kaTQUdI.png
======
k4ch0w
I just saw this on Reddit while looking at information regarding the virus. I
was like no way that's a thing. I just tried it myself and it isn't there.

------
34679
Google is an advertising firm and there probably aren't a whole lot of people
buying coronavirus related advertisements. Try a different search engine.

